
Fintech fiddles as home burns: 97% of apps lack basic securit - CrankyBear
https://techbeacon.com/security/fintech-fiddles-home-burns-97-apps-found-insecure
======
gvand
The article or the original post don't really give many details but I have
been telling people for years to think trice before using the new shiny app
that their bank offer (most of the times developed by consultancies that don't
really care).

